# What to do with my Pigeon



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

A few days ago I found a near dead young Pigeon floating in the sea,next to the boat I live on It was a real mess, I put it in a warm box and to my surprise by the follwing day it had recovered very well, I tried to release it but it could not fly very well so I put it back in the box with food and water, and left it unitl the following day. Thinking it may be stronger, I tried to release it again. However, it immediately flew a reasonable distance and joined a colony of pigeons under an old dock, they attacked it and it ended up back in the sea. I rowed out and got the pigeon back and have since been keeping it a small cage. i need advice on how to release it and when, what type of cage does in need until then and what type of food should I be giving it? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

How big is the cage you are using? Whatever you are using will have to do for now unless you have something a little bigger with good light/ventilation and protection from predators etc. If you can try to rehabiliate it for a week or so and then release it on land away from the sea if possbile....along with other pigeons in the city or something i think would be a good idea...something tells me if it was unable to keep flying/flapping and falling into the sea it is either to young to fly or possibly injured. Also good on ya for saving the pigeon, it shows you have a appreciationg of life and a very big heart : )


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Where are you located, Shaun? We may have someone nearby that could lend a hand with this bird. Thank you so much for helping it!

It needs pigeon/dove mix or wild bird seed mix as food. 

Terry


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Thank you for helping this pigeon Shaun
Keep him safe for a while, do not try to release him on daily bases. He needs time to recover and gain strenght.


----------

